# Aggression and horn without weight gain



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm quite happy with test prop, tren a and mast prop 100 EoD.

Have chucked in 20mg halo too.

Will do this til British summertime ends on the last Sunday of October. Wintertime I will do 5 months test and deca, but that's a long way off now.

What do you guys do / use to put on strength without size?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Calories.


----------



## Master Chickenherder (Aug 22, 2016)

MK-677, MK-2866, GW-1516 25mg each 4 weeks.


----------

